

Why Android Hates You - arseniclifeform
http://acko.net/blog/why-android-hates-you/

======
dottrap
And you didn't even touch on how much Android hates its developers. ;)

~~~
dottrap
To the Android fan-troll who voted this down, it is common knowledge that
developing for Android is painful. If you haven't shipped a real world app on
Android, links are easily found by people who have and complain like this one:

<http://darkdust.net/writings/whyihateandroid>

Or how about a video? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4w9hXRrU5E>

You can even read through Google/Android's bug reports like this relatively
famous one (3434) <http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3434>

